

Clear Solar Concentrator from MSU Could Revolutionize Solar Power Generation - rmason
http://www.crazyengineers.com/threads/transparent-solar-concentrator-from-msu-could-revolutionize-solar-power-generation.76332/

======
rmason
Just imagine if every skylight was generating electricity? MSU engineers have
also developed a new disc engine that is capable of 100 mpg

[http://www.dailytech.com/New+Disc+Gas+Engine+Looks+to+Challe...](http://www.dailytech.com/New+Disc+Gas+Engine+Looks+to+Challenge+Traditional+Diesel+Gas+ICEs/article21323.htm)

------
blacksqr
One percent efficiency.

